# Long Days Journey Into Night



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

On Saturday night the wife and I went to see the Sydney Theatre Company's production of the Eugene O'Neill play. William Hurt played James Tyrone and Australian Robyn Nevin played Mary.

A very demanding and emotionally confronting play. A review of the production can be found here 

The production is playing at the Artists Repertory Theatre in Portland between 13-19 August, if you live in the area its well worth attending.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

I went to see a production in SF just to see the work of the great lighting designer Peter Maradudin. Well worth the 1,600 mile drive.


----------

